# General > Biodiversity >  Touching Story.

## Seabird

Heart touching story


http://www.bdmlr.org.uk/index.php?ma...t01returnid=54

Well done crew of Subsea Viking and the local BDMLR team..

Colin

----------


## Torvaig

Great story; thanks for sharing!

----------


## Iffy

How kind those guys are !!!

I take my hat off to everyone involved in this.  As Ali Jack says...."There is hope for humanity after all !"

God Bless "Viking" and hope he makes a full recovery.

----------


## dollycat

What a lovely story and what an amazing bunch of folk involved with getting Viking to Scrabster.

----------


## Liz

Heart touching indeed and heart warming!

Well done to every kind soul who rescued wee Viking  :Smile:    Stories like this restore my faith in humanity.

Thanks for sharing Seabird.

BDMLR do a great work and deserve our support.

----------


## Moira

Thank you Seabird.  Amazing story.  :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

P/S...

My Oh actually works in this industry and is quite often on board those survey vessels.
At the moment he's just off the coast of Rio; Brazil, so I sent him this beautiful story of what the guys on board such vessels can do.

----------


## nirofo

Excellent, WELL DONE to everybody involved.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Kenn

Brilliant thanks for the link Colin.

----------

